# Photo album



## pogue (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all trying to create a photo album to show my smoker i built NEED a little help with this.













013.JPG



__ pogue
__ Mar 2, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 2, 2013)

In your profile scroll down "click add picture". Then click "personal" and a "create album icon will appear"


----------

